# FrontPage "server error: Source couldn't send 'button CD.jpg'.



## BeyondMom (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm totally stumped. I confess that I was cleaning up a raft of buttons that had been created but were not being used at the time this developed.

I used a find and replace in an effort catch any links that I might have missed and each action came back as no records found. ANYWAY...

I have not published this yet, so I'm hoping someone can tell me what the heck that message means. I'm afraid to publish for fear that I will completely break a working site

www.barstowhsmusic.org (it is a high school band site and I have next to no experience with web publishing, but someone had to do it. I have lots of experience with computer operation and software applications)

Oh, and the mentioned .jpg...well, it is nothing that I was using or deleted. I haven't any idea what it is talking about. Could I just create the file "buttonCD.jpg" ?

Please help if you know of anything I could check.

Thanks! BeyondMom


----------



## cowplopmorris (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't use frontpage, but it looks like there is some reference to buttonCD.jpg in your page.

View the source of the web page and find buttonCD.jpg. This will be what is referring to this image.

If the image is referred to in the file, but the image does not actually exist, frontpage will try and upload the file, but fail.

Just had a look at your code, and the following images are preloaded:
button2D.jpg
button2E.jpg
button3F.jpg
button40.jpg
button51.jpg
button52.jpg
button26.jpg
button27.jpg
button3B1.jpg
button3C1.jpg
button3E1.jpg
button3F1.jpg
button62.jpg
button63.jpg
buttonC3.jpg
buttonC4.jpg
button5.jpg
button6.jpg
button98.jpg
button99.jpg

You might want to check if you are using these, and also any other files called button*.jpg in your pages.


----------

